# Best Church History Sets



## FenderPriest (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey guys,

I've got a friend asking my opinion on the best church history sets to buy (he's making a book list for his wedding gifts-list!). He's interested in Schaff, who's good, but stops at the end of the 16th century (generally). What would you guys recommend? I've heard Pelikan's work is excellent, but beyond Schaff (whom I've read selectively), I don't really know. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Apr 1, 2009)

A History of Christianity, 2 Volumes 
By: Kenneth Scott Latourette
http://www.christianbook.com/Christian/Books/product?item_no=332X


----------



## dbroyles (Apr 1, 2009)

Kenneth Scott Latourette's "A History of Christianity" is a good one. Single volume used copies from the '50s may be a little tough to find. The modern 2-volume set is still available and used in seminaries.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 1, 2009)

d'Aubigne can be downloaded for free. He wrote a history of the Reformation in England during the Sixteenth Century. It's 5 books in all. I've been reading it for the past 7 months and find it fascinating. If you can't find it by yourself, I could check on the address.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Apr 5, 2009)

Mosheim's History if you can find it. Stops at the 1700s though, Lutheran.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 5, 2009)

For an up-to-date and inexpensive entry into the field, you can hardly beat . . .

_The Story of Christianity_, One-Volume Edition
Justo L. Gonzalez
Retail Price: $55.00 
CBD Price: $12.99

It is fairly standard in seminaries of all theological stripes. Gonzalez is himself pretty mainline in orientation.

For an even *better* deal, why not get . . .
_The History_ & _A Story Of Christianity_, 3 Volumes 
By: Kenneth Scott Latourette and Justo L. Gonzalez
Prince Press / Hardcover

Retail Price: $114.90 
*CBD Price: $22.99*
You Save $91.91 (80%)
Availability: In Stock
CBD Stock Number: WW33352

For a mere $22.99 you can get the Kenneth S. Latourette classic in two volumes AND the Gonzalez volumes in one!!! For $22.99 this would set you up quite nicely in basic church history.

I agree with reading d'Aubigne on the Reformation. I worked through it last year and found it to be a refreshing blessing. Old fashioned historians actually believed that God could intervene in history! What a concept!


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you for all the great ideas


----------

